
PHP-FIG, Quo Vadis? - randomname2
https://www.sitepoint.com/php-fig-quo-vadis/
======
stephenr
Given their own stated goals, if/when this all falls in a heap, the developers
who apparently need some overlord to tell them how to format code will have no
one but themselves to blame.

The groups own stated reason for being was to document what the various major
frameworks did and document the most common ways of achivieving goals.

Note: most _common_ , not most flexible or best technically.

The influence of existing frameworks/libraries has also tainted their
proposals: the logger interface defines the log levels as STRINGS. That they
share the same names as syslog is irrelevant once they're no longer integers -
you can't exactly use "info" vs "debug" as a simple "greater than level X"
test.

